# apache2.2.4-r7 does not even start ?

## genitus

```

apache2: Syntax error on line 242 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_access.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_access.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

the modules exist and i also recompiled the package after unermerging it , because it was an upgrade of the never used package 2.0.X .

i wonder if this is just a problem with the gentoo modifications of the apache config  :Evil or Very Mad: 

greetings

----------

## Rob1n

What's the result of "ls -l /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_access.so"?

----------

## genitus

omg , that module (and probably some others) is really missing .

i didn't look carefully enough , but anyway why is required modul like that missing ?

thats what equery tells me about installed modules

```

/usr/lib/apache2/modules

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_actions.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_alias.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_auth_basic.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_auth_digest.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_authn_anon.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_authn_dbd.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_authn_dbm.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_authn_default.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_authn_file.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_authz_dbm.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_authz_default.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_authz_groupfile.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_authz_host.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_authz_owner.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_authz_user.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_autoindex.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_cache.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_cgi.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_cgid.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dav.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dav_fs.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dav_lock.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dbd.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_deflate.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dir.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_disk_cache.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_env.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_expires.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_ext_filter.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_file_cache.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_filter.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_headers.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_ident.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_imagemap.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_include.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_info.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_log_config.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_logio.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mem_cache.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mime.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mime_magic.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_negotiation.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_proxy.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_proxy_ajp.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_proxy_balancer.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_proxy_connect.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_proxy_http.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_rewrite.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_setenvif.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_speling.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_ssl.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_status.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_suexec.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_unique_id.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_userdir.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_usertrack.so

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

```

and in the apache2-builtin-mods config the following

```

...

# To compile a module statically into the apache binary, simply put

# static beside it.  To compile a module as a DSO, put shared beside

# it.  To disable a module, simply put a - as the first character on

# the line.

...

# Please be aware that if you _do_ customize these then you'll need

# to manually adjust your httpd.conf file, tweaking the LoadModule

# lines accordingly or else your server will fail to start; you've

# been warned! (woodchip@gentoo.org  Nov 21 2002)

- mod_example shared

mod_access shared

mod_auth shared

mod_auth_dbm shared

mod_auth_anon shared

mod_auth_digest shared

mod_alias shared

...

```

but i didn't customize anything so far ...

----------

## Rob1n

It's missing from the modules directory because it's been built into the server.  Have you run etc-update/dispatch-conf/cfg-update after reinstalling apache?  If not, do so and it should have an updated httpd.conf, otherwise you just need to remove the load lines from the httpd.conf file (built-in modules can't be loaded).

----------

## elgato319

did you update your configfiles?

run etc-update

----------

## genitus

yes , you was right - i  realized that i have hidden config files for version 2.2 in the apache dir  :Sad: 

i wonder why unemerging the apache package didn't delete those files ?

why are there still " to be updated" config files if i completely recompiled the 2.2 package after unermerging ?

dit : i have alot old config files that i wanted to manually edit to be safe that nothing gets lost .

is there an easy way to update (automatically) all apache belonging config files ?

greetings

----------

## Rob1n

 *genitus wrote:*   

> yes , you was right - i  realized that i have hidden config files for version 2.2 in the apache dir 
> 
> i wonder why unemerging the apache package didn't delete those files ?
> 
> why are there still " to be updated" config files if i completely recompiled the 2.2 package after unermerging ?
> ...

 

Files modified since the original install are not removed, so if you'd made any edits then the files will be left.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dit : i have alot old config files that i wanted to manually edit to be safe that nothing gets lost .
> 
> is there an easy way to update (automatically) all apache belonging config files ?

 

What are you using?  etc-update requires a lot of manual intervention, dispatch-conf less and cfg-update even less (they'll automatically replace unmodified files and try to merge modified files).

----------

## genitus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Files modified since the original install are not removed, so if you'd made any edits then the files will be left.
> 
> 

 

well i first installed the 2.0 package accidently , then i upgraded directly to 2.2 without any changes made.

as it didn't work  i unemerged the apache package completely and recompiled the 2.2 version in the hope of soluting any trouble with the upgraded package...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What are you using?  etc-update requires a lot of manual intervention, dispatch-conf less and cfg-update even less (they'll automatically replace unmodified files and try to merge modified files).

 

well i guess nothing so far ? i only manually edited already .

etc-update seems to be the one i would prefer , but is it possible with any of those tools to automatically update only configs for a given directory tree

or defined packages ?

----------

## Rob1n

 *genitus wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Files modified since the original install are not removed, so if you'd made any edits then the files will be left.
> 
>  
> ...

 

I'm not sure then - I had similar things in the past, so it may be that older versions of portage left all config files.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> What are you using?  etc-update requires a lot of manual intervention, dispatch-conf less and cfg-update even less (they'll automatically replace unmodified files and try to merge modified files). 
> ...

 

You can do it for a given directory tree with etc-update (and almost certainly the others) by doing, for example:

```
CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc/apache" etc-update
```

----------

## genitus

thanks, i will try that ,

although  that way you miss to update those files , whose path you didn't know ...

p.s. my portage should be new enough , i think.

----------

